# DD externe sur bureau mais pas dans démarrage ??



## nicosl299 (23 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Je tourne depuis quelques mois avec mon hackintosh sous Lion 10,7,2. Tout fonctionne bien. Comme je suis curieux j'aimerai essayer Mountain Lion. Je voudrai l'installer sur un disque externe. 
Le soucis c'est mon Disque dur externe apparait sur le bureau et dans le finder mais il n'apparait pas dans Préférences système/démarrage ???

comment faire pour le faire apparaitre ?

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (23 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

S'il n'apparait pas dans pref système / démarrage, c'est que ton dd n'est pas bootable.
Vérifier le formatage (Mac OS étendu journalisé) et le schéma de Tableau de partition *GUID*


----------



## nicosl299 (23 Mai 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse mais j'ai bien créer une seule partition en GUID et formaté en MacOS étendu journalisé mais il n'apparait toujours pas


----------



## r e m y (23 Mai 2013)

Mais... tu as installé OS X sur ce disque externe? (il n'apparaitra pas dans démarrage tant qu'il n'y aura pas un système d'installé dessus!)


----------



## nicosl299 (23 Mai 2013)

Pour l'instant je n'ai rien installé sur le disque externe.


----------



## r e m y (23 Mai 2013)

ben voilà...

Le tableau de bord "démarrage" a un minimum d'intelligence pour ne pas proposer comme disque de démarrage un disque vierge! T'es plus sur Windows!


----------



## nicosl299 (23 Mai 2013)

Bon 
Alors j'ai récupéré Moutain Lion et j'ai installé ML sur le disque externe via InstallESD.dmg. Je n'ai toujours pas le disque externe dans démarrer. 
J'ai dans celui ci juste un dossier OS XS Install Data.

Je ne dois pas m'y prendre comme il faut


----------



## r e m y (23 Mai 2013)

Lance l'installeur de MountainLion et sélectionne le disque externe comme destination de l'install!


----------



## nicosl299 (23 Mai 2013)

C'est ce que j'ai fait non ?


----------



## r e m y (23 Mai 2013)

nicosl299 a dit:


> C'est ce que j'ai fait non ?


 
ben je ne sais pas...
Quand tu double-cliques sur InstallESD.dmg, tu dois avoir un disque virtuel qui monte sur le bureau et une fenêtre qui s'ouvre avec un Lion des montagnes en fond et un intitulé "Installer MountainLion".

Tu double-cliques ce programme d'installation et ensuite tu suis les instructions avec notamment la phase de sélection du disque sur lequel installer.

A la fin il doit y avoir redémarrage sur le disque externe pour finaliser l'installation en configurant le système (dont création d'un utilisateur administrateur)


----------



## nicosl299 (23 Mai 2013)

C'est exactement ce qui s'est passé mais il ne boot pas sur le disque externe vu qu'il n'apparait pas dans démarrage. Je vais essayer de le mettre en interne ??
Par contre j'arrive a voir mon DVD iatkos L2.


----------



## r e m y (23 Mai 2013)

Mais l'installeur doit installer un début de système (pemettant de démarrer dessus), pour pouvoir finaliser l'installation après redémarrage. (il crée également la partition de secours et de réinstallation)
Mais c'est l'installeur qui gère ce redémarrage, tu n'as pas à t'en occuper normalement.

Peut-être ton "installeur" de ML est-il défaillant (je en sais pas où tu l'as récupéré), ou c'est le fait d'être sur un hackintosh qui pose problème.

Tu peux essayer une autre solution.

Tu clones ton disque interne sur l'externe (avec Carbon Copy Cloner par exemple). Puis tu démarres sur le disque externe (avec Lion donc). Puis tu retélécharges MountainLion depuis l'AppStore et il devrait s'instalelr tout seul en fin de téléchargement pour mettre à jour et passer de Lion à MountainLion


----------



## nicosl299 (23 Mai 2013)

Bon je viens d'installer le disque dur externe en interne et cela met le bazar. Je suis obliger de redémarrer avec le DVD d.iatkos


----------



## r e m y (23 Mai 2013)

laisse le disque en externe, clone le disque interne sur l'externe, puis démarre sur l'externe (en le laissant en externe) et met à jour le système en installant Mountain Lion par dessus


----------



## nicosl299 (23 Mai 2013)

Alors j.ai fait un truc qui a fonctionné . C.est tire par les cheveux.
J.ai créer une partition sur le disque ou est installé Lion. J'ai installe My mack sur le disque externe devenu interne. J.ai booter sur le deuxième disque interne et j'ai installer ML sur la deuxième partition de Lion. Et en plus j'ai le choix juste après le démarrage sur lequel je veux booter.Demain je clonerai la ML sur le deuxième disque et je testerai si cela me convient je vire Lion et je réinstalle ML de façon définitive.

Sur ce je vais me coucher. bonne nuit


----------

